# NC mini meet January 22nd - Wake Forest/Raleigh



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys, hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years! A few of us had planned to get together for a small meet on the 22nd in Wake Forest and anyone else who wants to come is more than welcome to join us. We will have our usual bigger meet in the spring so don't feel like you need to make this one. Same format as always:

Date: January 22, 2011

Time: 9am - 6pm

Location: 2105 possum trot, Wake Forest

Parking: Park off the deer path entrance as shown in red on the picture attached. 

Phone: I will PM everyone that confirms they can make it with my cell incase anyone gets lost. 

Food: Pizza or something for lunch and then go out for dinner

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work

Not sure about the rest of you guys, but please reply adding your name on this list, Thanks!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

this time im not gonna have to leave early like i did for the last meet!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Told Jason that I'm going to try to make it up for this- keep y'all posted.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

i forgot that im coaching a basketball game that morning, but ill be there around lunchtime. i still gotta finish a few things before the meet: big 3, permanent dash pods, new amp rack, ect...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ameuba10 said:


> i still gotta finish a few things before the meet: big 3, permanent dash pods, new amp rack, ect...


Stop posting and get to work!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys and hearing the systems!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wish, but too soon for me to make it out to a meet.

Maybe in the spring after tax season dies down.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I wish, but too soon for me to make it out to a meet.
> 
> Maybe in the spring after tax season dies down.


I'm looking forward to hearing the Lexus again - see you in the Spring!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmm, about 3.5 hours away... maybe I'll make the drive. I'll have to check my schedule.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it cool if the truck is system-less... again?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Is it cool if the truck is system-less... again?


No, it is not. 
What have you got planned now??


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> No, it is not.
> What have you got planned now??


I think you'll approve. It shall have at least two Diamond Audio pieces in it


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

chithead said:


> I think you'll approve. It shall have at least two Diamond Audio pieces in it


IIRC, there were alot of pieces in it at the last meet, just none installed


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Touche good sir, touche. 

Looks like I'll have DOUBLE the pieces this time!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> hmmm, about 3.5 hours away... maybe I'll make the drive. I'll have to check my schedule.


If you want to come up a day earlier and need a place to crash then let me know, there is plenty of room.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Drake said:


> If you want to come up a day earlier and need a place to crash then let me know, there is plenty of room.


Tempting... especially recalling the pictures of your gaming area.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be there. Question though, since you have a garage and driveway area can I workl on my system a bit while I am there, lol. I am pretty much back up and running now, not tuned in great or anything and my 4 ch I am using may be broken  I will hopefully have that all sorted out by then. Kendal, I can give you back that Eclipse HU you let me borrow and thanks for letting me use it!

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf) 
7. Richard (bose301s)


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Not going to be able to make this one guys...sorry


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bose301s said:


> I will hopefully have that all sorted out by then. Kendal, I can give you back that Eclipse HU you let me borrow and thanks for letting me use it!


No problem man you're welcome.
See everyone then.

And dangit Dave I WILL meet you at some meet in the future.

@Daniel ... Diamonds...hmmmmmmm Looking forward to it.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Not going to be able to make this one guys...sorry


Understandable, its a drive for you too and we know you always work on saturdays but hopefully we will see you in the spring!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> Tempting... especially recalling the pictures of your gaming area.


haha, yep. I am actually hosting another gaming night the weekend prior so I am going to be a little hard pressed to get all the work done on my car that I want to, but what else is new?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

1st: I'd like to say thanks to Jason (bertholomey) for insisting I get involved. I appreciate it. I'm definitely up for stopping by although I won't be able to stay for the whole thing. 

I'm hoping to have portions on my install complete by then, but I'm not holding my breath. Hopefully seeing your cars will inspire me, and you can give me advice on my proposed system. 

If it's ok, I'll bring my friend Henry. He's considering an install in his 7 series BMW. 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf) 
7. Richard (bose301s)
8. John (Jholmes)


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

I am going to try and make it up since I'm local...by the way who around here can build a nice enclosure for my '05 Tacoma?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> 1st: I'd like to say thanks to Jason (bertholomey) for insisting I get involved. I appreciate it. I'm definitely up for stopping by


Glad to hear you will be able to stop by if only for a little bit. 



JHolmes said:


> If it's ok, I'll bring my friend Henry. He's considering an install in his 7 series BMW.


Yeah, that will be fine. We will have plenty of room.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Silver Supra said:


> I am going to try and make it up since I'm local...by the way who around here can build a nice enclosure for my '05 Tacoma?


Hope you can make it. I know Ryan(slade1274) is usually up for some business. Although he isnt exactly local even though he has been to just about all of our meets.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Bit of a drive, but I am planning on being there. Not sure about 9am though but I should be there well before noon. Looking forward to seeing some of the NC guys that were at the spring meet in High Point last year.

Mike


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to complete some changes to my system in time for the meet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im going to have to say that i can not attend this one, i am in the navy and have a "christmas party was canceled and we are going to do it the 21st" party. so i will be out late the night before.

but the spring event i do plan on attending. any idea when the spring meet will be held?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> im going to have to say that i can not attend this one, i am in the navy and have a "christmas party was canceled and we are going to do it the 21st" party. so i will be out late the night before.
> 
> but the spring event i do plan on attending. any idea when the spring meet will be held?


After my install 

We will start looking at a date - probably April or May - Drake and I need to start getting a plan together. I'm glad you are willing to make the drive - pretty awesome if you and Ron can make it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

bikerider said:


> Bit of a drive, but I am planning on being there. Not sure about 9am though but I should be there well before noon. Looking forward to seeing some of the NC guys that were at the spring meet in High Point last year.
> 
> Mike


Let me know what time you plan on heading up there, we could have a little convoy headed that way. :laugh:


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

chithead said:


> Let me know what time you plan on heading up there, we could have a little convoy headed that way. :laugh:


Will do, not sure my little 4 cylinder Nissan can keep up with your hot rod though :laugh:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries, it's only good for short bursts of smiles


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

chithead said:


> No worries, it's only good for short bursts of smiles


Yeah fortunately there are lots of gas stations to stop at 

I'll shoot you a PM next week and we can figure out what time and where to try to meet up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Drake, mind if I do a tiny bit of work on my car at your place? Mainly need to take off the door panel, I think since it was broken the tweeter wire insulation was cut and its shorting out now, my amp keeps staying in protect, hopefully it's just that, but I won't have time to work on it before then.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Hey Drake, mind if I do a tiny bit of work on my car at your place? Mainly need to take off the door panel, I think since it was broken the tweeter wire insulation was cut and its shorting out now, my amp keeps staying in protect, hopefully it's just that, but I won't have time to work on it before then.


Try to get it done beforehand, there typically isnt time to do any work while at these meets. If you have to come later or you cant get it working then thats fine.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Better clean my ears. 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
7. Richard (bose301s)
8. John (Jholmes) 
9. John (minibox)


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Try to get it done beforehand, there typically isnt time to do any work while at these meets. If you have to come later or you cant get it working then thats fine.


That's teh biggest problem, I don't really have the time or place to work on it at my apartment complex. I only have 1 day off between now and the meet and it's next Tuesday which I plan to spend cleaning my apartment then going to the Canes game that night. I will definitely be at the meet but if worst comes to worst I just won't have a functioning system, oh well.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
7. Richard (bose301s)
8. John (Jholmes) 
9. John (minibox)
10. Mike (bikerider)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

bose301s said:


> That's teh biggest problem, I don't really have the time or place to work on it at my apartment complex. I only have 1 day off between now and the meet and it's next Tuesday which I plan to spend cleaning my apartment then going to the Canes game that night. I will definitely be at the meet but if worst comes to worst I just won't have a functioning system, oh well.


You're still welcome to attend!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> You're still welcome to attend!


Says the king of 'non-working' systems  :laugh:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Says the king of 'non-working' systems  :laugh:


True, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night 



If it helps... these arrived to my door yesterday:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> If it helps... these arrived to my door yesterday:


:shocked2:epper::bowdown:

All is forgiven


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well sooner would be better than latter, because ill be heading to new york some time in may for good. so it will be my last meet since ill be getting out of the navy and going upstate to attend school. so some time BEFORE may would be cool :crap:

hopfully at least!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

So much for this being a Mini meet. lol!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> So much for this being a Mini meet. lol!


lol, I was thinking the exact same thing when we got up to 10, but it will be alright, garage will be empty so thats two extra spots and we can probably fit 7 or 8 in the driveway.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I should be able to make it, but I'll probably carpool again to conserve parking.

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
7. Richard (bose301s)
8. John (Jholmes) 
9. John (minibox)
10. Mike (bikerider)
11. Jeremy (Sleeves)


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Adam (ameuba10)
4. j-man (j-man) maybe, depends on work
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
7. Richard (bose301s)
8. John (Jholmes) 
9. John (minibox)
10. Mike (bikerider)
11. Jeremy (Sleeves) 
12. Paul (Singleuse)

Just finished converting from 2 way to 3 way front stage, I'll be there, maybe a little late.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so just to plant it in your mind, april time frame would be awesome for the next meet for me.

and i might be getting Image Dynamics CD Ultras. i think ill be changing my door pods once again (so i need to get with g0a again lol) and i might be adding a third speaker to the mix with the IDQ8's and the Horns. And i got a pair of IDMax 12's instead of the IDQ 15's.

so ill have an almost completly different system lol. jeez. i dont know if ill ever be done with this hobby!!!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

been waaaay too busy to start working on my car...please dont judge my awful temp setup!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Using last time's forum dump as an example...

Be sure to print out the first page, write down the directions, send them to your phone, fax or email them to yourself, or just do something TODAY so that if crazy stuff happens with the forum you'll still know how to get there.

(This has been a public service announcement by Notloudenuf)


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

good idear, but i believe i have it in the history of my navi.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I sent my phone number to most of you, if you need it let me know via PM! 

Weather as of now looks like its going to be pretty clear, no precipitation but it is going to be cold in the morning (22F) and wont warm up that much (38F is the high).


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I unfortunately won't be able to make this.... I have the pleasure of standing duty this weekend....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll officially be there; probably without the audio done on the new rig though.

Let me know if there is any gear I can bring for anyone......


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like I won't be able to make it now... an "opportunity" has sprung up down in SC to acquire a project vehicle my eyeball has been on for some time now.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> I'll officially be there; probably without the audio done on the new rig though.
> 
> Let me know if there is any gear I can bring for anyone......


Nothing specific to bring, but I'll probably want some time with you to discuss various speaker options...

...what's the new rig?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I'll officially be there; probably without the audio done on the new rig though.
> 
> Let me know if there is any gear I can bring for anyone......


Excellent, glad you can come this time! We missed ya last time.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Let me know if there is any gear I can bring for anyone......



Could you bring the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikerider said:


> Nothing specific to bring, but I'll probably want some time with you to discuss various speaker options...
> 
> ...what's the new rig?


2008 BMW 135i



The Drake said:


> Excellent, glad you can come this time! We missed ya last time.


Me too... turns out what I blew off the meet for didn't pan out like I had hoped.



Notloudenuf said:


> Could you bring the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc?


I've only got a copy, but I'll bring it. I'll try to remember to get Jason's original added to his play list as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> 2008 BMW 135i
> 
> I've only got a copy, but I'll bring it. I'll try to remember to get Jason's original added to his play list as well.


Thanks. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

These NC meets sure are popular!  Wish I could make it but will be working. I don't get back to GSO til late this evening so will need all day Sat to load my truck. I even have something in the Bird this time doggone it!  

Y'all have fun! 

Jman


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Im in the garage working on the zuki...helluva amp but im completely lost. Any volunteers to take a look at this for me tomorra?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ameuba10 said:


> Im in the garage working on the zuki...helluva amp but im completely lost. Any volunteers to take a look at this for me tomorra?



Absolutely - we have a few former zuki guys comin'


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry I won't be able to make it. Business has been slow all week as it seems everyone was waiting for today to get their work done.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

If anyone's still monitoring this thread, now that the G2G has begun: I don't think I'll make it. Wife has come down with something nasty, so I'm chilling with my 3 year old all day most likely. 

Next time


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

What?? No pics yet?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem - hope she feels better. We will see in the spring.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

j-man said:


> What?? No pics yet?


I know really.... Those of us that couldn't make it wanna see what we missed. Get with it already


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hope you guys are having fun. i got some stuff in the mail for my install today!


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great meeting you guys today...I cant wait to start my build and share...I look forward to the spring meet...Count me in...The demo disc is never leaving my car!!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

j-man said:


> What?? No pics yet?


Ok you asked... 

Round 1

Ryan's new ride

















Adam's Civic

















From fore ground to back ground:
Paul (singleuse) Mike (bikerider) Me (Notloudenuf)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Round 2
John (minibox) ride









Christopher's ride (chtaylor71)









The high temp of the day









Drake's install









some of the guys








Jason listening to mine









Drake's garage buddy


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

some CRAPPY pics of a BEAUTIFUL install
































^^^^^terrible reflections (it was dark by this time)









That's all I got


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a great time today and was happy to meet some of the guys that I missed at the fall meet. Listening to all those fine systems made me realize I've got a long way to go. Felt better after I cranked up the volume on the ride home, though. See you at the spring meet!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Round 2
> John (minibox) ride
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pikachu...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Be there next time...lot's o changes will be done (hopefully) by then.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang I hate I missed this, spring meet for sure will be rocking!


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks to Drake for hosting this, your hospitality is/was appreciated. Lots of great installs here but the people I met (or re-met ) was the true benefit of being there. Thanks for all of the great tuning feedback that I received, getting out the RTA today to clean up a few things that some of you noticed or mentioned. Hopefully I gave some useful feedback as well.

Ryan - thanks for the listening session in my car, no one said it sounded bad afterwards, so you did something right 

PS - thanks to all for your patience with my 14 year old son, he was asleep before we got to Chapel Hill lol. He had a great time too...


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad most everyone could make it out. It was a good time even amidst the cold temperatures. Only had two car batteries die this time


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikerider said:


> Ryan - thanks for the listening session in my car, no one said it sounded bad afterwards, so you did something right
> .


No worries, and others' opinions are all well and good- but it's really all about what *YOU* think of the sound.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry i missed it, but my car is gutted at the moment lol.

as long as the next one is NOT on the weekend of april 3rd (because i will be attending a meet and greet and possibly 1 point iasca event in blacksburg, va) then i should be able to get there!

where did all the pictures go???

you were all too busy listening to stereos huh?


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> No worries, and others' opinions are all well and good- but it's really all about what *YOU* think of the sound.


I had about an hour and a half of driving to and from an umpires' clinic tonight and it definitely sounds better. Still got a bit of work to do to solidify the center the image and perhaps widen the stage just a bit (and preserve the stage depth). But it sure sounded pretty good tonight.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks again Drake for opening your Dad's house to us - it really is a fantastic place to have these meets. Thank you for the preparations that went into it, the cd that you made, and being such a gracious host. I know your car seems to always be the last one I listen to, but I save the best for last right  

Mike – I’m glad Ryan was able to give you a few practical adjustments that made improvements – really enjoyed the time spent listening to your car. Your son seemed to have a good time, and everyone had a good time having him around – he is a good kid. 

Adam – I hope the new set up gets sorted out. I know you were disappointed not to have everything working for the meet, but I’m sure you will have it rockin’ by the Spring meet.

Paul – definite improvement with the whispers – I’m glad you got some good time with others in the car and some good seat time in some other cars.

Kendal – as always – fantastic! One of my favorite cars of all the meets that I have attended.

John – really glad you were able to make it – everyone had a treat with the M5, and I’m glad you got some time to listen to a few cars this time.

Christopher – can’t wait to hear the G at the Spring meet – we will keep you posted. 

Thanks guys for the constructive feedback on my system, and if you had any feedback that you would like to share about the 3" drivers - it would be cool if you could throw a word or two on this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/94970-review-audible-physics-xr3m-wideband-drivers.html

A few pics (and yes, it was cold so walking around with a camera in your hand was a bit of a fail, and a lot of the time we were sitting in the cars because it was a bit too cold to stand around much).

Kendal, Mike, Paul









Ryan's 135i









Jason's 325i









Mike's Trunk









Mike's 8's









Adam's zuki









Adam's front stage









Ryan's Audisons









Jason's Mess


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

COLD!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow Ryan has a new ride.

I wanted to make this really bad, but the darn Lexus has some o2 sensor issues. While I was changing one it stripped out on the way out. From the factory it was a bit of weld in the thread pattern, that cause it to stripped not only the old sensor, but the thread on the opening also. Talk about a PITA to fix with them being between the firewall and the engine. But I finally found a 18mm tap and fixed it. Sorry for the rant, just had to vent.

Man there was some really nice cars there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It would have been fun to have you listen to the XRs as well. Hopefully you can come up in the Spring - we should have a good gathering for that event.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Ya, let's do the second weekend in april! =)


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like everyone had alot of fun!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Drake, thanks again for hosting another great G2G. Thanks for the time (and money) you put into these. I did not listen to your car this time, I just ran out of time again.

Jason – Stellar car as always. Those widebanders will create a challenge to install but that’s what Ryan is for  I’m looking forward to hearing the final tune of those. Thanks for all the seat time you spent in my car. I really appreciate your kind words about my amateur setup.

Adam – Glad you got to stick around a little longer this time. Sorry you were having issues. As good as your car sounded in October I’m betting the new equipment will blow that one away once you get everything working properly.

John – Holy crap! I need more time in your car…..please?  You had one heck of a CD collection. I've been on Amazon this morning ordering that Blue Man Group CD you played. :blush:

Mike – I loved your work on the trunk, stealth and totally usable. Those DLS 8s blended so well with the music we were listening to. I have had cars and trucks and heard other vehicles all along with tweeters firing at the windshield; NONE of them ever sounded anywhere as good as yours does. 

Paul – Your level of stealth was awesome. Thanks for your insight with my system. Looking forward to hearing those Whispers again.

Ryan – Can’t wait to hear the BMW when it gets finished. Great fab work as always.

Christopher – That is one sweet looking ride! Your plans for it are killer. I’m looking forward to hearing it when you get it completed.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry for being a no show everyone. I fully planned to attend but in the time since I originally posted and the meet I ended up with a new GF so we spent Saturday together. I meant to post here letting everyone know, I just forgot to  Anyway, it seems like a good time was had by all, and stop whining about the temps, this is practically tropical weather for January for me


----------

